# Researchers Believe Asian Carp have Slipped Past Electric Barrier



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Coming to waters near you.



> A paper released Wednesday by a journal called Conservation Letters says Asian carp have been able to pass an electric barrier thats designed to keep them from entering Lake Michigan and spreading throughout the Great Lakes.
> 
> The researchers behind the paper gathered more than 1,000 samples from Chicago-area waterways. Fifty-eight of those contained Asian carp DNA, and were collected beyond the electric barrier.
> 
> ...


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> Coming to waters near you.


 For 3 years there was really nothing in the water to stop the Asian Carp, wire rope burned out, they were warned, small fish were seen swimming thru, commorants were seen feeding on top of the barrier, there's much more. When alewives were 90% of the fish in lake michigan they planted predators, (salmon) Asian Carp generally become 90% plus wherever they have went in the world. They don't need 100 miles of river to spawn, they head for the backwater/nursery areas, seen it with my own eyes. We have tried for 6 years to get permission to plant Perch and Walleyes, as predators for Gobies, zebra mussels, ruffe, white perch and most of the rest the salmon aren't and can't eat. We don't need predators in the middle of lake Michigan, we need predators in the spawning nursery areas, make then useless to ALL invasive species. However this would make them useless to the alewives as well. Salmon can't survive without alewives, the great lakes can't survive if they don't stop protecting the alewives. Protect one protect them all, proof is what's going on right now, and the only plan the DNR has to increase the alewives. By keeping our so called top predator (salmon) out in the lake the invasives took control of the spawning areas, and are thriving, again proof, look at the lake! True Ecosystem management is doing what's best for the ecosystem, not this group or that. Real easy to help the Perch, just create safe areas, get em past 2 inches and let nature decide, but the DNR already knows who will win, it wont be the alewives. The Asian Carp (without predators) will control the spawning/nusery areas + by growing to big and living 20+ years there is no bigger threat. We have to attack the spawn attempt, native predators is natures way, the only true long term control. Pick One.


----------

